# Webalizer bei einem webx nur von 2 Monaten!



## StanleyH (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

Ich habe das Problem das bei einem webX Zugang die Webalizer Statistik nur bis Juli geführt wurde. August, September, Oktober gibt es nicht. Bei allen anderen Accounts läuft Webalizer richtig. Woran kann das liegen?

Der Kunde hatte ne Zeit lang keine index.html in seinem Verzeichnis liegen, so dass nur ein Directory Listing vorlag...kanns daran liegen?

Stan


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Oktober 2005)

Webalizer muss explizit für jede Kundenstatistik aufgerufen werden, das bei deinem einen Kunden dann nicht der Fall sein wird ...


----------

